# Reef Runner Re-Paints



## ShutUpNFish

Which will be #1 in 2011?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fourth one down


----------



## muskyslayer96

second one down!


----------



## Shortdrift

Forth one down followed by the yop one. I'm sending you twelve to work on just to keep you from loosing your touch.


----------



## K gonefishin

1st, defintely not the 2nd only because chrome lips suck otherwise I would agree.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I'll have a few more to come today...the pics don't show the brightnest, detail or contrast near as what they are in real life....cell phone pics.


----------



## kingnuke32

I wanna go back to school and take Art class.


----------



## Many Eyes

I think the 4th one will kill them.. Them look sweet!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

This one will


----------



## CarpetBagger

My Latest....


----------



## Offshore Limits

carpetbaggers is by far the best looking bait


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

4th an 5th look good to me.Any whooo you did a great job on them all


----------



## wallykiller

They all look good. How much for # 3, 4, and 6?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Not for sale...painted these for a friend...

CB's is looking excellent, nice work. I can't wait to get my hands on some of the bare-nakeds to paint as well.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Ever run those Deep Reef Runners for skis? I slam the muskie over here running them short behind boards on the Detroit River. They really like custom Nakeds especially!


----------



## Jim Stedke

SHHHHhhhhhh!! Den's secret is out. LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Here are some more to choose from:


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Nice Green Goblin and Reel Nasty. LOL


----------



## CarpetBagger

5th one down is a guarantee to catch fish...Thats my best color husky jerk...GOLD...

Everything else is just for show...Ive really tried to simplify the painting procedure...I use what has always produced, purples, pinks, chartruse, orange...Few other odd balls ill paint up and try...

Reef runner has over 140 colors and man we crush fish on em all stock right out the box...Because of this its really hard to sit there paint your own, but the end result is always something unique that no one else has...Which is semi-rewarding...



ShutUpNFish said:


> Here are some more to choose from:


----------



## ShutUpNFish

right CB...I agree totally...thats why I eventually want to start producing my own baits all together. Most of these re-paints are copies...but most are my creations paintwise... #1, 3, 5 & 6 in the first bunch and #6 & 7 in the second bunch. I personally think #3 in the first bunch will be one of those "regular" producers..."old reliable" if you will.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Another one of mine...nothing special, but I think it will produce. I have always been a believer that the action of the lure plays a much larger part than the color...especially for muskie that is.


----------



## CarpetBagger

Thats an out west lure...

My best Reefs in Central Deep Waters: Blue Moon, Copperhead, Green Flash, Cranberry Crusher, and Purple Deamon...

Best Husky Jerks...Gold...Blue and Silver...Pink Clown...havent touched too many fish on the other stock colors...I really dont know why ive run them right at the same leads as everything else and NOTHING...Change color and they start going... Rapala doesnt have much color availablity in the Husky Jerks...Its a lot more beneficial to me to paint em and transpose some reef runner colors over to them for use. They run right out the box...Very tight wobble can be trolled slow or fast...

I cant remember a day last year where we didnt get em good on a Gold 12 DHJ...I bought a case of em last year...lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Downriver Tackle said:


> Ever run those Deep Reef Runners for skis? I slam the muskie over here running them short behind boards on the Detroit River. They really like custom Nakeds especially!


I'm sure they would work but they are not really built to handle big muskies IMO....Not sure about the 900 series but I wouldn't trust the 700 Ripsticks or 800 DDs. Thin wire and just a small 8 injection molded into the plastic....ummm I don't think so.
I'd have to see how the 900s are made.


----------



## CarpetBagger

add 10 coats of epoxy...strengthen em up a bit...lol


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Never had a ski break a Reef Runner yet and I've landed a few over 30# on them. Definitely needed retuned though.

And that's with just one coat of clear. LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish

what size Downriver?

Never said they couldn't catch some muskies, just saying I wouldn't rely on them exclusively for muskies. Have you seen how they are built? That in itself, should speak for itself.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

800's and Rip Sticks. Never used a 900 yet either. Construction is no different than some of the more popular diving muskie baits. Just thought I'd offer up the info and personal experience. Muskie fisherman usually never consider them because of they're size, but every person who's tried them over here on St.Clair on the recomend has said thanks. Probably a good idea for me to try the 900's and see if they bring in some bigger skis.


----------



## TIGGER

Great paint jobs everyone!

John


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Couple more...


----------



## CarpetBagger

newest...Im just getting carried away...lol


----------



## CarpetBagger

Not real sure about this one...might pull the paint off and try again...


----------



## ShutUpNFish




----------



## OhYeah

CarpetBagger said:


> Not real sure about this one...might pull the paint off and try again...


How do you pull the paint off ?
thanx
GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I simply scuff the finish, clean with acohol and repaint.


----------



## CarpetBagger

On a finished lure I generally wipe it down with some acetone to get ride of the impurities on the lure...

Bare nakeds just paint right out the box...


----------



## sonar

Carpet: Leave the "Purple"to yellow over-lay, paint alone! that is very attractive looking!!! I will buy that one! Clear it & ship it! ----------sonar.........


----------



## CarpetBagger

All yours if you want it...lol

Im still digging for more bare nakeds to put paint on...Heres a few new ones with just 1 coat of clear on em...

Sorry dumb cell phone pics...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Some Reef knock-offs...#3 although simple, has been a very effective central basin color for me...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Bare-Melon








these cell pics don't do these lures any justice.


----------



## true2plue

OhYeah said:


> How do you pull the paint off ?
> thanx
> GR
> 'Eyes On' Charters


Gary, I've noticed the Husky Jerks have foil wrapped around the lure. You can simply use a utility knife and cut from the bottom of the bill, straight down to the tail. Then peel the foil off the lure.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Have I mentioned how much fun I'm having??


----------



## CarpetBagger

Now I need to get some ripsticks....lol I hate you Paul...

Moon Eye Minnow be a good one to grab...its already primed...lol

I like the blue orange...


----------



## KSUFLASH

Looks great guys!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I can't stop now!!


----------



## CarpetBagger

Why dont you paint some colors that will work Paul....lol ahhahaha


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Some more various lures...


----------



## RiverDoc

Those are awesome looking lures! What sort of paints/coats/primers are you using?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Typically, on the re-paints, I simply scuff sand the existing paint/clearcoat. Clean off well with an alcohol solution. Spray a base coat white. Then paint the new pattern. Finally, when all paint is dry, 3 coats of clear lacquer high gloss. 

I use Createx Airbrush paint, Rustoleum spray lacquer which I will eventually start shooting out of the gun....automotive with hardener.

Thanks for the compliments...I really enjoy doing it!


----------



## RiverDoc

Ok, thanks again. I'll have to get out and find the stuff.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

A few more...


----------



## TIGGER

Man your are on a role! I wouldn't know what color to use!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Here are some local favorites...


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN

Paul i found some more wanna send them to ya asap tony THERE ARE 10 MORE TOTAL PAUL I REALLY LIKE THE 2 3 POSTS BELOW THIS ONE AND THE 2,3, AND 4TH ONES IN THE POST HAVING TOO MUCH FUN 2 OF EACH PATTERN PLEASE SENT A P-M AS WELL TONY


----------



## ShutUpNFish

You have a PM Tony...

An up close of a Chicken/Wing pattern









A Copper Scaled Watermelon


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Rainbow:


----------



## CarpetBagger

Id prob recomend the second one from the bottom if you plan on heading east at all...That one looks mighty good Paul...





ALWAYSNETIN said:


> Paul i found some more wanna send them to ya asap tony THERE ARE 10 MORE TOTAL PAUL I REALLY LIKE THE 2 3 POSTS BELOW THIS ONE AND THE 2,3, AND 4TH ONES IN THE POST HAVING TOO MUCH FUN 2 OF EACH PATTERN PLEASE SENT A P-M AS WELL TONY


----------



## TClark

ShutUpNFish, your first photo was a little dark and didn't show the awesome work you did on these. Hope you don't mind, but I adjusted the light and contrast so folks can see your fine detail work.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Thanks TC....I need to use a better camera to take these photos, I know. I've been taking the photos with my cell and they just don't do the lures any justice. Appreciate the help!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Some more baits...
Fire Tiger








Erie Emerald








Global Warming








Kevorkian Copper Scale








Baby Walleye


----------



## K gonefishin

ShutUpNFish said:


> Thanks TC....I need to use a better camera to take these photos, I know. I've been taking the photos with my cell and they just don't do the lures any justice. Appreciate the help!


They practically give away digital cameras away in boxes of Cracker Jacks nowdays  I can only imagine your baits would look 10x better on OGF or Muskyfirst using a real digital camera....get one


----------



## normd

Well Kgone I can tell you from expierence Pauls paint jobs are amazing and the finish is clean! He's making these newly posted ones for me. I"ll showcase all of them once I have them in hand.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Absolutely right K....I need to start using the digital....Just being lazy I guess.


----------



## K gonefishin

normd said:


> Well Kgone I can tell you from expierence Pauls paint jobs are amazing and the finish is clean! He's making these newly posted ones for me. I"ll showcase all of them once I have them in hand.


Oh I know, cameras never do airbrushed baits any justice, expecially after they are epoxied, glittererd and or cleared that's when the "bling" sets in and the colors really pop.


----------



## leadcorebean

that baby walleye is killer!! should be a good one


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Digital pics...hope they look better.


----------



## CarpetBagger

Those top 2 are amazing Paul...


----------



## sonar

SHUTUPNFISH,, ONE MORE DETAIL,JUST ADD WATER! GREAT WORK! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<-----


----------



## JIG

Nice work man! Love the glass watermelon.


----------

